# Training advice please



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I need to teach Izzy a) not to jump on the table and the kitchen counter
b) not to go upstairs in the first place c) to come down when I tell her if I am down d) to go down if I am up and e) not to chase the cat, (she does stop if I tell her to leave. Izzy knows stay/wait/leave.
Advice gratefully received


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I did hear, when I was at puppy training classes, of a dog that kept taking stuff off the table and work tops. 

They suggested, setting up a scare, but you mustn't be present! Get a collection of pans and other rattly kitchen gadgets. String them all together and set them up so they fall easily if disturbed. The noise should give Izzy a fright, but you're not the one to blame.

As for up or down stairs, I think you're going to have to click and reward. Use stay for headin upstairs, but build on it. A few steps at a time. And recall to come back down, maybe use a toy to entice her down and reward with the toy. 

I'm just thinking outloud here, but how about giving a nice treat to keep her occupied whilst you go upstairs.

Hope that helps.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I need to teach Izzy a) not to jump on the table and the kitchen counter
> b) not to go upstairs in the first place c) to come down when I tell her if I am down d) to go down if I am up and e) not to chase the cat, (she does stop if I tell her to leave. Izzy knows stay/wait/leave.
> Advice gratefully received


Hi Ali
Question A, Patience, do not get frustrated, gently push her back telling her 'no' keep your hand between her and the item you don't want her tell her to sit and treat. 

Question B, Easy!! Keep the hall door shut no only joking the answer is in Question C, Tell her 'no' and encourage her down nicely, take her away from the stairs and reward her 
Question D is a difficult one she just wants to be with you so you are going to have to take her down every time she comes up leave her at the bottom tell her to stay go half way up and return and reward the good behaviour go futher and for longer each time but not out of sight
Question E is again easy sell the Cat

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

blimey Mick, glad I'm not coming to your classes :laugh:


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ali I've just found this post. I thought Izzy was very well behaved at Druridge, especially when they found the hare carcass, it was Poppy that tried to sneak back to get it.
Poppy was the same, used Mick's methods more or less, she now only goes on the table when we are not around, comes away from the stairs when told, but when you find the solution to chasing cats I would like to know.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Col, Izzy is well behaved, most of the time. I just need to persevere with training at home and teaching her the "rules"


----------

